# How to connect VIP722 wireless to Home Network ?



## wirelessroute1

I have a VIP 722 with Dish Network. My phone line is with Lingo, my VOIP service provider. I keep getting errors when the phone line is connected VIP 722.
I read a few articles stating that the Data may be transferred at a higher rate then the Lingo Box can handle. 
I assume there is no way to change the data rate on the Vip722 to speed the Lingo adapter recommended speed of 9600 or 14.4. Unless someone has heard or performed this differently ?

Thus, I researched further and found out the Ethernet port on the VIP722 is activated. What device should I buy to get a wireless signal transfered so the 722 can be plugged into
That device. (Not sure the name, maybe bridge, AP or hub  )

My setup is 
My Linksys WRT54GL is in my office so rather than run an Ethernet cable I am trying to see if I can buy a bridge or wireless hub to allow the 722 to connect to the internet
Any recommendations ? Also I do have WPA2 setup on my wireless network.

*SETUP*

WRT54GL ........wireless signal to...... (Device that needs to be purchased)-----Ethernet-cable----Dish VIP722


----------



## BoilerFan

I just installed a Linksys wireless ethernet bridge this morning since I also have VoIP and don't want to get whacked with the additional receiver charge. The model number of the bridge I bought is WET54G and it supports WPA2. The installation went smoothly and the ViP722 was able to get an IP address and update it's status with Dish.

*MY SETUP*

3COM AP........wireless signal to......Linksys WET54G-----Ethernet-cable----Dish VIP722

Dave.


----------



## Cardini

BoilerFan said:


> I just installed a Linksys wireless ethernet bridge this morning since I also have VoIP and don't want to get whacked with the additional receiver charge. The model number of the bridge I bought is WET54G and it supports WPA2. The installation went smoothly and the ViP722 was able to get an IP address and update it's status with Dish.
> 
> *MY SETUP*
> 
> 3COM AP........wireless signal to......Linksys WET54G-----Ethernet-cable----Dish VIP722
> 
> Dave.


Mine is similiar:
WRT54G........wireless signal to......Linksys WET54G-----Ethernet-cable----Dish VIP622


----------



## Monument247

Let me add some questions to this thread since it seems to fit. I have a Dlink Media Center that only supports WEP over wireless. This forces me to use WEP on my network. What I am thinking of doing is using a ZyXEL P-330W wireless router (I've seen it mentioned in other threads) set to "bridge mode" with WPA security and wiring the media server and my 622 into the Ethernet ports on the router. Does that sound like it would work?

Thanks.

ChuckD


----------



## BoilerFan

Monument247 said:


> Let me add some questions to this thread since it seems to fit. I have a Dlink Media Center that only supports WEP over wireless. This forces me to use WEP on my network. What I am thinking of doing is using a ZyXEL P-330W wireless router (I've seen it mentioned in other threads) set to "bridge mode" with WPA security and wiring the media server and my 622 into the Ethernet ports on the router. Does that sound like it would work?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ChuckD


Hi ChuckD,

The WET54G also supports WEP, so you could just configure it that way. I think the bridge mode you described would also work if you really wanted WPA.

Dave.


----------



## palerider

Monument247 said:


> Let me add some questions to this thread since it seems to fit. I have a Dlink Media Center that only supports WEP over wireless. This forces me to use WEP on my network. What I am thinking of doing is using a ZyXEL P-330W wireless router (I've seen it mentioned in other threads) set to "bridge mode" with WPA security and wiring the media server and my 622 into the Ethernet ports on the router. Does that sound like it would work?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ChuckD


Yes, a ZyXel P-330W set to "bridge mode" will absolutely work and it does support WPA and WPA2 security. I used one for about two years and never had a problem with it. My router is on the second floor and the ZyXel on the first floor. Rock solid connection all the time. The ZyXel is transparent on the network and it will pass the MAC address of the device to the router. The User Manual is a bit obtuse on how to set it to bridge mode. However, the ZyXel forum over at http://www.dslreports.com has several threads with specific instructions on how to set it up.

Once the bridge is installed, it becomes an extension to your router and gives you four Ethernet ports that you can use for other devices. Just run an Ethernet cable to any LAN port (not the WAN port) on the Zyxel. No security is required in any box you connect to the bridge. The device "thinks" it is hard-wired to your router.


----------



## tns1999

BoilerFan said:


> I just installed a Linksys wireless ethernet bridge this morning since I also have VoIP and don't want to get whacked with the additional receiver charge. The model number of the bridge I bought is WET54G and it supports WPA2. The installation went smoothly and the ViP722 was able to get an IP address and update it's status with Dish.
> 
> *MY SETUP*
> 
> 3COM AP........wireless signal to......Linksys WET54G-----Ethernet-cable----Dish VIP722
> 
> Dave.


I have all of the above setup and have an IP address etc but my vip722 still tries to use the phone line (which is not connected) to update. Is there a setting on the 722 i have overlooked?

Thanks
Stephen


----------



## ChuckA

The phone line is not used for updates. Software and Guide updates all take place over the sat. The phone line is used to call out to Dish about once a month to verify the receiver location, but that should occur over the broadband connection if it is setup and working.


----------



## RLMesq

The Linksys firmware doesn't support bridging as the ZyXel does, but in less than an hour you can convert a Linksys router to a wireless bridge with a built-in four-port switch, and it supports all of the same security protocols as the original router.

I have both my 622 and my Xbox 360 in the same room, and wanted to connect both to my wireless network. Instead of buying the Linksys bridge and a separate four port switch, I did the following:

1) Start with an old reliable Linksys WRT54G router. (I had a spare lying around, but they're regularly available for $40-50 bucks from a number of retailers.)

2) Flash it with alternative firmware. The little Linky is Linux based, and open source firmware is readily available. I used DD-WRT because there seems to be better online support. ( At the time, DD-WRT firmware wasn't available for later versions v.7 and v.8, but it appears that has changed. www.dd-wrt.com)

http://www.wi-fiplanet.com/tutorials/article.php/3562391

3) The new firmware allows you to set up the Linky as a wireless bridge.

http://www.wi-fiplanet.com/tutorials/article.php/3639271

http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Wireless_Bridge

It now functions just as the ZyXel P-330W setup Palerider describes.


----------



## samuel_m

Hi All: 

Longtime lurker, but a fairly new poster so please be gentle...

I've got an installation scheduled this weekend for a VIP722 and VIP222. I have a phone jack that I can easily plug the 222 into, but I have neither a phone jack nor an Ethernet port near the 722 to plug into. 

I don't want to run long cables throughout my house or pay for the added expense of adding a new phone jack which leaves only the wireless option on the table.

I currently have a wireless network set up in my home via Apple Airport Express. There are 3 Macs and one PC running on it, again all wireless. 

After reading up on a few discussion threads, I'm still a bit confused as to how I can get a wireless connection set up that works with my current Airport set-up? 

Can I utilize the USB jack on the 722 and purchase a wireless USB adaptor? If not, then what is my least expensive option using the built-in Ethernet jack that would work with my current set-up? 

Any assistance you could provide would be most appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ChuckA

NO USB Wireless support. Read this thread for other options:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=94785&highlight=broadband


----------

